# The Hunt Is On



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I blame Jason :tongue2: :lol:

Until his email, I thought I had an example of most electric and electronic movements. OK, I still need to get a Universal Geneve branded Accutron (Unisonic) and also the Citizen branded Accutron (HiSonic), but these are just the same as Accutron movements with different labels.

No, what I really need to find is a Seiko 31 series (31A/3102) electronic watch --- I knew about (and own) the 33 and 37 series Seikos; the EL-370s are relatively common; the earlier 33 series movements often appear in Stellaris (Sears, Roebuck & Co) watches. A couple of 31s were posted up on SCWF a few days ago (below, thanks Jason :thumbsup) and I emailed the owner, Martin. He's been very helpful and has told me as much as he knows about them...there really is nothing on the internet. Seems they appeared late 1968...which is early for a transistor controlled balance wheel movement.

As to getting one, seems Yahoo Japan is the only place to go, so those Forum members with Japanese wives, I'm heading your way --- you know who you are! :lol:

The only photo of the movement is the link that Martin provided here ---> http://www.threegel.co.jp/closeup_ww/S0115.htm and this one is in the same "horseshoe" case as Martin's below.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Glad to 'help' Paul..... :tongue2:

I love that horseshoe case....


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Best of luck Paul,

I do love the logo. The horseshoe case is great too, very unusual. Hope you track one down soon.

all the best

Andy


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Good luck finding one of those Paul, I notice the movement has two coils whats the reason for that.


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

Cool not seen a "horseshoe" case before. I'll have to look out for one of those.


----------

